# Der Hering ist schon !



## Poseidon (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Anglers,wie die ersten Fischer melden, ist der Hering schon etwa 14 Tage früher als üblich im Laichgebiet.Die ersten guten Herings gingen den Fischern am Donnerstag im Fanggebiet Strelasund ins Netz.Auf dem Rügendamm herscht schon Hochbetrieb.
Also Anglers, die Heringsangel aus dem Winterschlaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geholt, sonst schnappen Euch die Fischer die besten Stücke weg


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Februar 2002)

Na dann aufi in&acute;s Heringsgetümmel.
Wohne jetzt nur zu weit weg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Kunze (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Poseidon! Habe die Karawane mal auf dem Rügendamm gesehen. Ellbogen an Ellbogen standen die Angler. Dahinter ein fliegender Händler mit Heringspaternostern und den Bleien, sowie gefolgt von einen Bockwurstverkäufer. War schon schön anzuschauen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## rueganer (17. Februar 2002)

da ich in 14 Tagen nach Norg fahre, kriege ich leider vorher kein frei vom Familienvorstand, es ist zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß
CarstenDas Auto kennt den Weg!
***Ständiger Vertreter der ruegenschen Interessen in Berlin***


----------



## wulfy3 (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Ihr,
hat jemand schon weiter im Norden (Schleswig-
Holstein) z.B. Kiel, Neustadt oder Lübeck
Heringe erspäht ??????
Wenn ja bitte "bescheid" sagen.
Danke Wulfy3


----------



## havkat (17. Februar 2002)

Moin!
Geht offensichtlich so langsam los in der Lübecker Bucht. Gefangene Dorsche und Mefos haben Hörnies im Magen. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2002)

Moin!
Schön das es mit dem Hering los geht. Essen tu ich ihn ja auch sehr gerne aber angeln vom Ufer istnicht so mein Geschmack. Da ist es immer so voll. Ich war schon oft unter der Herrenbrücke in Lübeck und habe auch immer schöne Heringe gefangen aber mit Fun hat das leider nicht sehr viel zu tun. Auf dem Rügendamm soll es ja noch schlimmer (enger) sein. Aber das ist sowiso zu weit für mich. Mal sehen ich werde es wohl mal in Wismar versuchen dieses Jahr.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Februar 2002)

Zur Zeit sind sie in Lübeck nicht. Wird wohl noch 1- 2 Wochen dauern. In Wismar fangen sie bereits die ersten! In Lübeck dauert das immer ein bißchen. Die Trave führt zur Zeit sehr brauenes Wasser (kommt durch die starken Regengüsse). Hoffe es geht in 1-2 Wochen los. Erfahrungsgemäß beißen sie aber erst richtig Ende März /Anfang  April in Lübeck. Dann ist die braune Brühe auch wieder verschwunden!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bonifaz (17. Februar 2002)

War gestern in Neustadt, da ist auch so eine Brühe. Von Heringen noch nichts in Sicht.
@M_S Kann man von der Mole in Wohlenberg wohl auch Hering fangen ?? Wo in Wismar willst du denn gehen ?

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz
Dieses Jahr Meerforelle + Köhler !!


----------



## SEKT444 (17. Februar 2002)

quote:Originaltext von wulfy3:
 Hallo Ihr,
hat jemand schon weiter im Norden (Schleswig-
Holstein) z.B. Kiel, Neustadt oder Lübeck
Heringe erspäht ??????
Wenn ja bitte "bescheid" sagen.
Danke Wulfy3 
 Hi wulfy3,war heute in Kiel ein wenig rumgucken - ca 30 Angler, einer mit Heringen.

-------------------------------------------------------
cuSEKT444


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Februar 2002)

@ BonifazAuf der Mole in Wohlenberg kannst Du auf Hering gehen.Danach dann gleich weiter auf Hornpuper.
Es wird aber oft sehr eng dort mit einem Platz.
Ich denke doch das Du den alten Marieneanleger in Wohlenberg als Mohle bezeichnest.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Pete (17. Februar 2002)

Im Öresund ist der Hering schon seit Wochen im Gange. Habe mir heute schon eine große Pfanne voll schmecken lassen (dort oben sind sie richtig groß). Denke mal, noch zwei Wochen, dann gehts auch hier bei uns richtig zur Sache.
In Hafengebiet von Rostock standen gestern auch etliche- aber scheinbar beschäftigungslose - Heringsangler rum.Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft       
Moderation Bilderforum


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2002)

Von der Mole in Wohlenberg habe ich noch nie auf Heringe geangelt wüßte auch nicht ob da die Heringe überhaupt hinkommen. Denn dort ist nicht das tüpische Laichgebiet von Heringen. Die "Mole" in Wohlenberg ist übrigens auch kein Marineanleger sondern ein Schiffsanleger wo damals die Russen mit den großen Schiffen kamen unsere Kartoffeln laden. Das selbe gilt auch für den Anleger in Hohen Wieschendorf.
Ich angel in Wismar im Westhafen auf Hering vielen ist der Hafen auch alls Holzhafen ein Begriff. Genau dort liegt übrigens auch die "MS Odysseus".

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Abby (20. Februar 2002)

Hallo Boardies,am letzten Sonnabend im Rostocker Hafen muß der Hering, wenn er denn da war, tot auf dem Grund des Hafenbeckens gelegen haben. Die paar die aus dem Wasser kamen waren wohl nur eine Vorhut. Also auf den Punkt gebracht :
TOTE HOSE .
Dafür wars dann am Sonntag auf dem Wasser vor Boiensdorf ein so richtig gelungener Tag. Hering satt und ohne Ende gleich neben der Fahrrinne. Und 65 cm Dorsch an einem Stück kamen dann auch noch dazu.
Ach ja, der Fisch ist nicht nur im Öresund dick sondern auch in unserem Teil der Ostsee.
Ist ein richtig gutes Jahr. Große, feste und fette Heringe werden uns diese Saison beglücken. Hab jedenfalls schon meinen Spaß gehabt. So das war mein Tip, laßt mich nicht hängen, sagt mir wenn die Heringe im Rostocker Hafen wieder leben, der Rügendamm hat zuviel mit Survival zu tun. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Grüße aus dem mittleren
      Nordosten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ABBY


----------



## Detlef (4. März 2002)

Haben gestern an Bord der Odysseus vor Wismar Hering in Massen gesehen, am meisten im Holzhafen wismar. Nur beissen wollte er nicht so recht. Auch die Angler an Land hatten nicht so recht Erfolg. Woran das liegt, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2002)

*Hering um Femarn?*

Hallo Abby
meintest Du vielleicht Bojendorf, wenn ja dann bestätige mal diese Message. Bojendor wäre doch schon was. Wie weit draußen warst Du denne?

Björni
 ;+


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2002)

*Fahrgemeinschaft*

Eine Fahrgemeinschaft dem Hering entgegen wäe doch auch nicht zu verachten, dann werden die Bücklinge billiger. Also wer ist dabei?

Björni
  :z    :z    :z    :z    :z    :z    :z    :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. März 2002)

Moin Bondex!
Abby meinte nicht Bojendorf auf Fehmarn sondern Boiensdorf in M/V das liegt zwischen der Insel Poel und dem Salzhaff bei Rerik. Vermute ich zumindes mal.


----------



## Abby (8. März 2002)

Hallo Bondex !

Der Meeresangler hat sich mit seiner Antwort auf einen Schlag 10 Punkte erkämpft. Wir waren dort kurz hinter der Fahrrinne, so ca. 1,5 Sm von Land.

Angelt der Meeresangler auch ab und an in dieser Gegend ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. März 2002)

Ja logo Abby das ist "meine Ecke".


----------



## Berndli (8. März 2002)

Moin Zusammen, 

ich habe zwar keine lebendigen Heringe gesehen, aber die Meerforelle, die ich letzte Woche in der Hohwachter Bucht gefangen habe, hatte Heringe im Magensack.

Also irgendwo müssen sie dann auch sein.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Bondex (11. März 2002)

*Hering*

Berndli
warum hast Du die Forelle nicht gefragt wo die Heringe sind? :e 

Björni


----------



## Abby (11. März 2002)

Hi Meeresangler !!!

Tja dann wolln wir mal sehen, vielleicht stolpern wir uns ja mal gegenseitig über die Schnur. Mein Bild werd ich noch ein bischen schöner machen und Dein Photo kenn ich ja aus dem Fernsehen ( haha ).
Wenn es die Zeit hergibt möchte ich an der selben Stelle auch den Hornhecht begrüßen und wenn er will kann er ja in meiner Fischkiste mit nach Hause kommen.
Sag mal, gibt`s da auch Mefo`s ?


----------



## Bonifaz (12. März 2002)

*Heringsangeln*

Hallo

War zwei Wochen offline. War aber am Samstag in Kiel und hab ganz gut Heringe gefangen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2002)

Moin Abby!
Wenn du in Bojensdorf an die Steilküste gehst sollten eventuell auch MeFos drin sein. Der Untergrund ist ideal dafür. Aber dann müsstest du jetzt los und nicht erst im Mai wann die Hornies da sind.


----------

